# Mysterious Masses



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I've had my 55 gallon since January, and everything was working out just fine. Until maybe a week ago, when I found these masses on only my black phantom tetras, nothing else! I have no clue on what they could be! I'll post pics when I can. Any ideas?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Masses? Of what?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know, it looks like cancer, but it's contagious, and only to the black phantom tetras.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmm, hard to say without seeing it. What color is it?


----------

